# How to rework one



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

This just a show and tell How-To-Rework and bad carve."The Fonz"

'The Fonze' Fonzarelli on TV's classic comedy, Happy Days, was a thumbs-up hood... 
http://blogs.mediavillage.com/retro/archives/2005/11/henry_winkler_a.html

---------------
I use a snapshot of the hand and it looked ok, but then when I started to carve it, I said HEY what's up with this one ?, I stopped the machine replace the bit and then flipped the board over started again and the same thing ....? ? ?

It will carve what it sees and if the picture is not clean it will put in all the little spots in the picture (holes in the stock).... it was nasty but with just a little rework with the dremel tool it's ok now, it will not go into the fireplace...  yet. 


Bj 

































---------
---------


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bob, after all the problems with W I D E screen, how about keeping you're photographs smaller, PLEASE!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

I can do that now that Mark fixed the thumbnail view. 

Bj 



harrysin said:


> Bob, after all the problems with W I D E screen, how about keeping you're photographs smaller, PLEASE!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow, you really are at the mercy of the photo quality it appears. I take it you really couldn't see it when you were setting it up. Anyway, pretty cool fix  

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

It's hard to see,,,,, with my old eyes but now I blow it up about 6 times and it shows all the bad parts, then I can fix it or just pass on the picture.
Most can't be fixted without many hours of work and at this point it's not worth it.

still in a learning mode 

Bj 





challagan said:


> Wow, you really are at the mercy of the photo quality it appears. I take it you really couldn't see it when you were setting it up. Anyway, pretty cool fix
> 
> Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey Bob,

I just thought of something!! Really... 

I'll bet you're using .jpg formatted pictures... yes?

You might try going to .bmp instead...

Reason: JPG's can be easily saved that are NOT high quality & as a result, various random pixels here & there end up being pixelated when there really isn't anything there... This could cause the carver s/w following the computer image to cut little holes where they should not be.

BMP's are bit mapped... once a bit is filled, it's filled & will not be arbitrarily changed.
If you have specks in blank areas, you may have to get in there with Paint or whatever and yes, do a little work by removing the specks by clone-filling over them, etc.

Might think of trying it... to see if it helps any...

Later...


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> I can do that now that Mark fixed the thumbnail view.
> 
> Bj


No it hasn't been fixed yet, although it's not a big deal, once I solve the problem all the images will fix.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

Well the BMP's don't do the trick,,,, it needs to be the best picture it can be,,jpg are just about the best so far ,psd work well ,also .psp, it needs all the dots it can get.
The image needs to be sharp and clean,without any background dots/noise.
I have been down on bmp's , I just never liked Paint or MS software for that type of job,it's always been a be lame, the new MS Paint can now do jpg's but it took MS years for that part.


Bj


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Joe
> Well the BMP's don't do the trick,,,, it needs to be the best picture it can be,,jpg are just about the best so far ,psd work well ,also .psp, it needs all the dots it can get.
> The image needs to be sharp and clean,without any background dots/noise.
> I have been down on bmp's , I just never liked Paint or MS software for that type of job,it's always been a be lame, the new MS Paint can now do jpg's but it took MS years for that part.
> Bj


Bob, jpg's, depending on your software, will get saved worse & worse each time you "Save" them... if you start with a perfect High resol. file and you have no control of what resol. you are saving in, your 100% will drop to 75% after the first Save... then lower on next Save, etc. That is the Nature of JPG's to squeeze every little *BIT* it can out of file and STILL result in a reasonably well looking picture. *For what you're doing, you DO NOT want to be doing that. Read my lips...* If you want to stay with JPG, be sure the first file, or scan was Saved to be the highest resolution possible, that means NO BIT SAVING IS BEING DONE TO REDUCE THE SIZE OF THE FILE. If you can do that, your pic. will remain high in resolution as good as it was when you started.

With BMP's there are NOT any file size reduction algorithyms being used... once a bit is a set bit, it will remain that way until changed by you... period.

Photoshop 7 will give you the choice of the JPG resolution desired... High res. = largest file... Low res. = Smallest file... Medium res. = guess... 

Your SAFEST bet is with a format that is NOT COMPRESSED IN ANY WAY SHAPE OR FORM.

Any other NOISE that is present at the highes res., probably came from the camera and requires bit by bit modification (editting)... to get it CLEAN.

Just for the fun of it, run Paint (or any other program you want)... boost the ZOOM to 8x where you can see every pixel very easily... then start panning around areas that should be really solid... to see gobbs of pixels messing it up... around lines or going from one subject part to another... like from finger to background... any messed up pixels around these areas should fixed so they get "carved" into your wood.

That's the point I'm trying to make. :sold:  

Good luck...

edit: every version of MS PAINT I have ever used, has been able to handle JPG's... it's better now than it used to be... BUT still no cigar... ergo, BMP.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Bob, I hear yah on the eyes. Just check out my post on the Hold Down the Mice thread 

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> This just a show and tell How-To-Rework and bad carve."The Fonz"
> 
> 'The Fonze' Fonzarelli on TV's classic comedy, Happy Days, was a thumbs-up hood...
> http://blogs.mediavillage.com/retro/archives/2005/11/henry_winkler_a.html
> ...


How many bits did you break on this one?  

How much do you pay for the bits?


----------

